# Anubias Dying



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Ok, i've got a problem with a few of my anubias. I got them about a week ago and planted them in gravel/eco-complete mix. The roots and rhizome are underneath the water, and the rest of the plant is in the air. Several leaves from 3 of the plants have fallen limp to the ground and when pulled on them slightly, they came right off. The stems of hte leaves all the way down to the rhizome seem very mushy and flacid, sorta look like avacado. What is going on?

Luke


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I would have to see it, but it sounds like they are rotting to me. Are you keeping them too moist? 

Ed


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Was the plant fully aquatic or grown out of the water? Initially, the plant will usually make a tough transition from either or. I, personally, have never had a lot of luck with anubias half in and half out of the water.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Well since i bougth them from aquariumplants.com, i would have to assume that they were grown submerged. However, I have planted them as emerged. 

Luke


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

In that case, I think the plant will make a comeback and give you some good new growth. Just watch it closely and make sure the rhizome doesn't start to rot. If it does, I would keep it fully underwater for a while until new growth starts to happen.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Alright thanks, it's just that a lot of the leaf stems have rotted off...I thought the plants were sick with something.

Luke


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

A lot of leafs usually fall of when you first buy and plant them. Hopefully, it will bounce back.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I had a similar problem with ludwigia outside. I got it submerged, but when I had it sticking out of an urn outside, it became limp and died back. When I submerged it, the new emerging leaves that grew above the water toughened up.


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

With Anubias, make sure that you do not bury the rhizome in the gravel - It must be exposed, but submersed.

Tim


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

I suspect the anubias are grown emersed most of the time, even though they are sold primarily for aquarium (submersed) use. In fact, I frequently pull anubias from my aquariums for a stint in the frog tanks to get them to add some size quickly. I always start clippings (a portion of rhyzome with 2-3 leaves) in the dart tanks for a quick jump.

A look at your lighting may be in order, though I would suspect low lighting would result in now growth, but not rotting.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

The lighting is 3 x 96w.

Luke


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

You could also be shocking the anubias. They are low light plants, and all the heat and light could potentially cause a problem.

Just wait it out. If I were you, I'd find some way to submerge it and let it grow out of the water on its own. I'm sure if you just leave it where it is now, nature will take its course by itself, like I let my Ludwigia go.


----------

